# Pioneer NEX4000 review...my take on it anyways...



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

My take on the Nex4000.

Ok so here it is a very unbias review because quite honestly...I love Pioneer! But for the life of me...I don't understand a lot of what Pioneer does! With this head unit...no exception! A lot of hype of brought over this "new" head unit...but hmmmmm...well read below.

*1.) The new user interface*...visually very hoaky...very cluttered now. Too many "blocks" if you ask me. Color...mostly gone. All white for much of the text including the clock. You can't change this...last years model was better. Background pictures and animated backgrounds...again very limited and you still can't upload your own animated gif for a background! Simple...but yet Pioneer still hasn't allowed you to do it...why? No idea.

*2. HD Radio*...no more blending option...so if you have a weak HD station...expect it to pop in and out of analog to digital mode on its own. Last years model had an over-ride...this new NEX can't do it. Bummer...step back for HD radio. Also no visual antenna or signal meter to let you know how weak or strong the signal is...last years model had it. Again bummer.

*3. Bass Boost*...had it right up to now on just about every Pioneer Model...the new NEX models...nope...gone. Sucks cause this was an easy way to add a little punch quickly to your music if it was lacking on a particular song. Sure you have the graphic equalizer...but who really wants to go through 2 submenus to get to it...just to bring up the bass a little? The bass boost was easier and was dedicated to the sub out channel only....cleaner. Also could of been added to a favorite for quick easy access...not anymore...see #6 below.

*4. The graphic equalizer*...excellent they increased the bands but Pioneer is still lacking on the higher end. The bands in the middle were increased which honestly those bands will not need much altering at all. Flat is where you want it. The higher and lower bands is where the environment of cars/trucks lack because of the general layout of a car or truck. Pioneer has done pretty well in the lower frequency range...but the higher needs help. Frequency bands should be adjustable at 6,000, 8000, 10Khz, 12khz, 14khz and 16khz. The eq also had a glitch on my NEX4000. When you selected the screen...it would get you into the eq....but you wouldn't be able to adjust anything...there was a 1 second pause then the screen would go full screen and you would be able to make adjustments...hated the screen pause/glitch.

*5. 2 screens that do the same thing!* The *subwoofer adjustment screen* and the *crossover adjustment screen* go to the same page. Why? who knows...makes zero sense.

*6. The Favorites quick star key* is now buried and to make it more difficult to use...Pioneer decided you will have to go right then left haha. Serious...this favorite quick key access was awesome up until this year. It was right on the main level...click it and boom right into your favorite presets. Not anymore. Now you click on the upper right side to get into the system settings. Next all the way over to the left side to click on the star icon to bring up the screen. Only now you can click on your favorite quick settings that are no longer so quick at all. Try doing this while driving...I know...nit picky...but hey that extra screen and going full right side screen...then left side screen just keeps your eyes off the road longer!

*7. The head unit for the price they are selling it at ($700 msrp) should really come with Navigation.* You would pay about the same price for your cell phone if you bought it outright... your cell comes with navigation. If Pioneer isn't going to do this...at least build the navigation into the radio and allow the users to pay a subscription for it. For me...for a lousy $20 or so a month...I would pay for it to have navigation. 

*8.) Connecting to your phone cables and options.* All I can say is...either have this work, or not work...don't half azz it like it is now. I mean if I pay $65 or more for a connectivity kit to have my phone be able to talk to the receiver I would expect ALL of my phone to work on it...not just some basic things. Mainly again...the navigation. Whats the point of hooking my phone up if I can't use my navigation from my phone on my head unit?

For me a lot of my "nit picking" is actually pretty validated. I mean who wants to have a pleasant experience while driving and listing to their radio? Or who wants to be fumbling around menus and windows trying to find and tweak settings while driving? Not me! I don't know if the new software engineers were sitting and creating all of this and not really remembering...hey this is going into a car/truck where people will be driving!

I just hope that by this time next year a lot of these bugs will be worked out and the interfaced tweaked! If it were up to me....I would GIVE OPTIONS!!! Allow the users to setup the head unit like they would like it...Allow up to 31 bands of equalization or as little as say 5. Have it be a "professional/competition or a standard/basic" option for the eq. All the options or settings are firmware/software...it doesn't cost anything extra or take up more physical space to give us more options. There are no physical extra resistors or capacitors or chips that need to be added. Shoot if they really wanted to...they could use the same exact "box" and just change the firmware/software and boom...brand new double-dinn head unit.

Allow us to be able to upload our own jpegs for a background (pioneer allows this now) and ALSO ALLOW US TO UPLOAD SMALL ANIMATED GIF backgrounds.

Bring back the bass boost and put it into the Subwoofer Setting screen where it should be. Differentiate the subwoofer screen from the crossover screen.

Bring back color options for the text being displayed on the radio. If I want plain white...great...but at least give me the options to change it to whatever color or theme I want.

Ok so there is my review. Bottom line...it is a new head unit...but honestly, when comparing this to last years AVH-8500BHS that it replaced,...I don't see any changes at all that were increased with the NEX4000 with the exception of the equalizer which the 4000 added a few bands to it. Other then that...options were only taken away...not added. The whole hype of NEX (Networked Entertainment eXperience) to me was simply a marketing gimick to get people to be like...huh...what...oh wow...awesome new head unit. When in reality it is just the same head unit as last years with a clunkier user interface and a few more bands on the eq and less features. (If you don't believe me... go out and compare the 2 models). I actually returned my NEX4000 after encountering all the issues/bugs/limitations and got the AVH-8500BHS because it offered more. I figured might as well wait another year or 2 to see if Pioneer actually does something new and worth it to spend $550+ for a new head unit.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

I considered the nex4000 and 5000. but ended up with the kenwood 5901. from just a bit of playing with the pioneer units, the menu seems a bit more streamlined. but liked the features of the kenwood better. and the 200 cheaper on the kenwood just drew me in. 
I am happy with the 5901 for the most part, just have to get used to the menus


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

I bought one 4/30/2014 . Last Wednesday to be on point . This is my first double din HU . I picked it out , so it was not pushed on me . So here we go ....
It would be nice to be able to remove the templates , as stated very blocky . 
It has this sound retrieval feature that gives a dramatic boost at 41 hz on the first setting . (Loudness feature = sound retrieval ?) Saw it in the RTA when we where tuning the Helix DSP . 
Actually took me a few days to find out how to power it off . A simple power button would have been nice. The button that turns off the display would be a logical place to add this feature . 
It is new to us , produces a decent signal and fit the hole in my dash . 
5 volt pre out and the ability to by pass the x-overs was a big bonus . 
We will live with it ....


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Love me the Alpines!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i dont think i have ever heard of a double din that doesnt have something wrong with it :/


----------



## Buckyibf (May 23, 2012)

BlackHHR how do you turn the unit off? I havent read the manual yet I know you can hit the mode button and it will turn display off.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Buckyibf said:


> BlackHHR how do you turn the unit off? I havent read the manual yet I know you can hit the mode button and it will turn display off.


Press the center button to get to your home screen. When that opens you will see the AV tab on the screen . Touch the AV tab and it will open . You will see a list of tabs including OFF . The cool thing is I added that button to my list of short cuts by dragging and dropping it to short cut list on the home screen . 
I am beginning to find my way through it ... 
So for so good , still liking it .
Greg


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Just bought the 4000NEX but haven't installed it yet. Just got all the InCarTec installation items I need to make it work in the XC90. I decided on the 4000NEX because of the forthcoming CarPlay. I sure hope it doesn't suck.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

BlackHHR said:


> I bought one 4/30/2014 . Last Wednesday to be on point . This is my first double din HU . I picked it out , so it was not pushed on me . So here we go ....
> 
> It would be nice to be able to remove the templates , as stated very blocky .
> 
> ...



I had mine installed over the weekend. Haven't really had a chance to play with it too much, but the little time I had with it I enjoyed. 

Is that sound retrieval on by default? If so how do you turn it off? And between turning the unit off and setting the clock I was stumped. I figured the clock out but thanks for the heads up on the powering off. 





robtr8 said:


> Just bought the 4000NEX but haven't installed it yet. Just got all the InCarTec installation items I need to make it work in the XC90. I decided on the 4000NEX because of the forthcoming CarPlay. I sure hope it doesn't suck.



Same here... I was gonna go with the 8000NEX. But I figured between CarPlay and my OEM Nav still functioning, it was unnecessary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

sound retrieval button on by default ? yes it was on the first setting for the cd and usb .


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

xtremevette said:


> My take on the Nex4000.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. HD Radio*...no more blending option...so if you have a weak HD station...expect it to pop in and out of analog to digital mode on its own. Last years model had an over-ride...this new NEX can't do it. Bummer...step back for HD radio. Also no visual antenna or signal meter to let you know how weak or strong the signal is...last years model had it. Again bummer.


Found the blending on/off option ... 
http://youtu.be/rqPitAYEwDQ

How to - AVH-4000NEX - Use the HD Radio Tuner - YouTube


----------



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

Good finds on the power button and the blending mode. I swear the engineer handling this firmware upgrade was smoking crack on the new nex receivers. The head units could of been a knock out of the ball park. Instead clunky and lots of options that were very easy to get to are now buried or gone altogether. What a shame.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

There is a lot to this HU . One thing is the OFF feature is not OFF . The darn thing needs to completely power down to be in accordance to IASCA rules for testing noises . That is my only beef with it . Seems I may have to add a power switch just for this portion of testing . If the amps/processor or a combination there of stay on when the system is supposed to be off is a violation . Being that I am aware of this issue , this is something I need to get fixed . I simply cannot get caught up in that situation when I know better .
Greg


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Just got the 4000 fired up. Absolutely amazing how much better it sounds then the "Premium" Volvo audio system.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow! Reading this has brought disappointments..  I was actually heavily considering one of the NEX units and particularly the 4000. Really starting to get turned off by the double din market, but don't know if I can deal with a single din in a LS400. The prices & offerings on double din just doesn't justify. The 13 band is better than most of the competition, but would have like to see it extend below 50hz. The midrange bands are fine with me, but should have at least included 30hz. Even the older units went down to the usual Pioneer 40hz. 

I've checked out the Kenwood after reading the one reply... HELL NO! That EQ is even worse and have always disliked Kenwood & JVC for their skimpiness on that aspect. The more I keep looking at these units the more I keep thinking that another 80prs or used P99 would be a more sensible choice. If not then skip to a FX-H plain jane unit combined with a processor but I'd rather keep system components to a minimum. 

On a side note, is there any double din headunits that retain a power antenna from amp remote? That's something else that seems to be lacking. I'd like to keep power antenna on the LS400, but controlled by actual radio activation.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Alpine, people. Alpine. 9-band parametric is all you will need.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> Alpine, people. Alpine. 9-band parametric is all you will need.


I was going to say, Alpine announced last month that they will be releasing CarPlay compatible units later this year. A unit similar to the IVE-W535HD with the CarPlay would probably be my first choice for a double din (9 band parametric, as mentioned). Of course, this is without seeing a single bit of information about the forthcoming CarPlay units from Alpine other than a press release stating that they would be released later this year.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Ain't gonna do it! Specific options Alpine doesn't offer...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> Ain't gonna do it! Specific options Alpine doesn't offer...


Curious. Such as?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

A very simple one.... USB search function (genre). This is very important to me as I have a library of various genres categorized by me. Seeing that a new unit will go in my secondary ride I want to store my whole library on flash drive as I do on the 80prs.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

sirbOOm said:


> Alpine, people. Alpine. 9-band parametric is all you will need.


Does Alpine have a button that says OFF and turns the unit OFF ? Of course it does . 
That is a basic feature . Power on/Power OFF 
Not throwing off on my Pioneer ... much . Maybe it is me missing something :shrug:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> A very simple one.... USB search function (genre). This is very important to me as I have a library of various genres categorized by me. Seeing that a new unit will go in my secondary ride I want to store my whole library on flash drive as I do on the 80prs.


I don't have one, but I'm not so sure that is correct. I took a look at the Alpine IVE-W535HD manual, page 77 and it does appear that if you have the genre information tagged for a track that you can search for it. Again, I don't have one in front of me, so I can not confirm. 

Also keep in mind that the release of CarPlay compatible units will necessitate, at the very least, a modification to the OS/UI. If not a completely new OS/UI. Chances are there could be other changes that come with it.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

i'm debating on the nex unit as well.... i'm going to wait till i see a few more in the wild....


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

rton20s said:


> I don't have one, but I'm not so sure that is correct. I took a look at the Alpine IVE-W535HD manual, page 77 and it does appear that if you have the genre information tagged for a track that you can search for it. Again, I don't have one in front of me, so I can not confirm.
> 
> Also keep in mind that the release of CarPlay compatible units will necessitate, at the very least, a modification to the OS/UI. If not a completely new OS/UI. Chances are there could be other changes that come with it.


That's the question.. it is in it's hierarchy search, but can you say choose to play only a certain genre without having to go forward in hierarchy as listed (genre/artist/albums/song)? On the pioneer 80prs you can and would like to stick with that function. Makes flash drives a breeze.

Basically I have multiple issues trying to replace a LS400 Nak headunit. The only cd player is a changer in the dash. The power antenna only works when the radio is played as it should be. Pioneer doesn't take care of that function... it would be powered at all times during usb/cd play. Clarion decks only go up to 192kbps on WMA files... Picky I know, but I'm like that. Looked at other units and it's really limited out there.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

After a couple of weeks using this head unit as not only a music source unit but also a dvd player . I must admit it will be staying with us . We have a helix dsp behind it for tuning the system . EQ section is not an issue with us . 
The ability to category by genre/artist/albums/song is really nice . We use a zip drive for daily music listening . My wife has figured out how to search for her own music . 
Pros 
By-Pass cross overs 
DVD play back good 
5 volt pre out 
File search by genre/artist/albums/song 
Independent channel gain on 5 channels .R-L Mid Range R-L Mid Woofer & Sub 
Decent EQ if needed 
No floor noise added to the system
Upload jpg for Home screen ... Manufacturer logo 
Pandora interface
Sync cell phone address book with head unit 
Hard wire Remote from steering wheel controls 
Cons
Just the OFF button . Would not make a hill of beans in a normal situation . We using it in IASCA SQC . Corrected with a master switch .
Screen over lay template . Would be nice to get rid of it .


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Bayboy said:


> The power antenna only works when the radio is played as it should be. Pioneer doesn't take care of that function... it would be powered at all times during usb/cd play.


You are very correct , maybe for some reason it is responsible for the unit not powering down when you touch the OFF tab . Or an over sight who knows .


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I was referring to the Nak stock hu takes care of that function so I would like to keep it intact, but Pioneer doesn't offer a separate antenna from the blue remote wire (which stays on regardless of source).


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

yep you are correct ..


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Finished the install today. Added a PAC USBCBL to my armrest cubby because CarPlay, when it hits, will only work with the lighting cable.


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

robtr8 said:


> Finished the install today. Added a PAC USBCBL to my armrest cubby because CarPlay, when it hits, will only work with the lighting cable.


Looks nice in there.


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

Doesn't this have t/a too?


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

pickup1 said:


> Doesn't this have t/a too?


Yes it does ...


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

Are the menu bars on the right side of the screen and the track time ff rw bar on the bottom always on or can they be turned off or hidden?


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

roxj01 said:


> Are the menu bars on the right side of the screen and the track time ff rw bar on the bottom always on or can they be turned off or hidden?


I am still looking for that turn off option . 
As of today 
(1) Have not found the turn off option 
(2) Bottom bar stays on and has a second menu tab to the right 







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Liking this head unit .....


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

looks great!!!


----------



## Buckyibf (May 23, 2012)

Diggin mine also!!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Buckyibf said:


> Diggin mine also!!!


BlackHHR's wallpaper is nicer.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So is there NO turn off button for this unit then ?


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Home page, AV, OFF. What am I missing?


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

robtr8 said:


> Home page, AV, OFF. What am I missing?


Your amps stay on when you turn the unit OFF ?
The face on mine doesn't retract and shut down the amps . Just says off . Turn off the key , amps shut down and unit turn OFF completely ..


----------



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

Technically just push and hold the power button for 3 seconds. Unit shuts off. However, if your going by the competition rulebook that won't shut off the lighting to the unit so to them it is still powered on.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

xtremevette said:


> Technically just push and hold the power button for 3 seconds. Unit shuts off. However, if your going by the competition rulebook that won't shut off the lighting to the unit so to them it is still powered on.


Just tried it . If you hold down the OFF button for 3 seconds , it double clicks the icon to be dragged and dropped into another tool bar .
Not to disagree with you .. But that is not correct info 
Works just like you phone , hold pressure on an icon for 3 seconds , drag and drop . 
Will not shut down the antenna , amps or what ever is powered by the remote turn on . Just presents off on the screen .


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

rton20s said:


> BlackHHR's wallpaper is nicer.


Though so also ..... Thanks


----------



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

BlackHHR said:


> Just tried it . If you hold down the OFF button for 3 seconds , it double clicks the icon to be dragged and dropped into another tool bar .
> Not to disagree with you .. But that is not correct info
> Works just like you phone , hold pressure on an icon for 3 seconds , drag and drop .
> Will not shut down the antenna , amps or what ever is powered by the remote turn on . Just presents off on the screen .


Your right...my bad. Another thing it seems this unit don't have that the other models do. Just got a 2014 avh5600. That one has a power button in lower left corner. Sorry you guys are having so much trouble with it. Another reason Iam glad I avoided it for at least a year. Give them time to fix all this stupid ****.


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep, yer right. Off isn't really off.

Did the Auto EQ & T/A. Here's the results:




























This is on the factory three way upfront and the sub sitting in the middle of the SUV. Sounds pretty good but the graphs sure look funny.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Hey Robtr8 , glad you got the tunes going . As stated before my only beef was the OFF thing , but we solved it with a switch .. 
We are completely happy with this unit ..
Pioneer today via email ... Actually got a reply with in 72 hours. Personal one and not an automated one size fits all . Thanks Pioneer ... 
Thank you for contacting Pioneer Electronics (USA) Inc.

It does not offer a completer power down function until you actually turn
off the car.
If you have a Power Antenna and you need the antenna to retract with out
turning off
the vehicle then you need to install a switch for your power antenna to
manually
make it got up or down.

David
Product Support Representative


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Just as an FYI, a lot of these new units with B/T do not turn completely off. My last Alpine did not turn completely off - it'd leave the amplifiers on even after turning "off". I was told that it'd turn the amplifiers off after a while and go completely off, but never did. I was also told that it stays on to retain BT connectivity in case you get a call and that NOT turning off the amplifiers enabled the call to come through preventing any sort of pops if the system isn't particularly connected right or poor amps or whatever the case may be - basically instant on. It also retained GPS signal while in this standby. The same is likely to apply to the NEX units. I suspect this is the result of consumer complaints that their calls didn't come through BT when their head units were off... but not sure.

To mitigate the amps not turning off issue, I installed a switch. Annoying that I can't perhaps have an amplifier turn off in the manu structure or even, these days, multiple remote turn on wires (say up to 3, at least 2) that I can use to selectively turn on/off amplifiers. That'd be nice. Totally unnecessary for most... but what's an extra wire and a software switch cost? Probably not THAT much.

It'd be even nicer if you could activate a channel or two of the internal amplifier in the head unit JUST for B/T and navi when using external amplifiers and then you can have a separate speaker somewhere hidden for that job, thus not ridiculously amplifying to the utmost of SQ your calls and the (hopefully hot and available) navi lady's voice. Or man's... if that's your thing. If you can already do this... that head unit gets my money. Although I don't need a head unit, so nevermind.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Thanks SirBooooooooommmmm . 
May I recommend a DVD for the car . Metallica " Through the Never " . It was intense to say the least .


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Part of one of the biggest reasons I choose not to buy any of these new fandangled head units. The logic of them is quite ridiculous for the money paid. They know better, they can build better, but they choose to stretch out the release of things in order to keep you coming back, keep buying "next year's new model" to gain that one or a few things that should have been part of the basic package to begin with.


----------



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> Part of one of the biggest reasons I choose not to buy any of these new fandangled head units. The logic of them is quite ridiculous for the money paid. They know better, they can build better, but they choose to stretch out the release of things in order to keep you coming back, keep buying "next year's new model" to gain that one or a few things that should have been part of the basic package to begin with.


I fully agree with BadBoy! Being I have been working in the graphics design world that crosses into software development for the last 20 years I have a good understanding of what can be done vs what will be done for maximizing profits. Pioneer could have spent minimal money just like a lot of other companies to upgrade their older lines. My honest belief is that from 2013-2014 the update was a very minor one. More then likely the new "NEX" head units could of easily of been put out earlier and could of even used the exact same "box" that the other 2013 models were manufactured from. The 2014 models if they did change at all were software based and a few of the plugs and switches move around. Nothing else.

More hype then anything really IMO. Whole "NEX" really don't mean squat lol

With the options available and software that these head units can run, they should be comparable in features to that of smartphones but for some odd reason still come up short. The world is changing...in my opinion head units fall into the smartphone category now. They should be treated the same way. You should be allowed to pay a monthly fee to get the model you want and pay a very competitive and not outlandish price for the unit. There should be special intro rates just like with smartphones. You should get firmware updates on it free. When your contract is up in 2 years or so you should be able to upgrade or there should be options just like smartphones to do it earlier. Audio features could be drastically improved upon, user interface could easily be more "customer modifiable to suit ones personal taste". All options should be included with the user being able to turn them off. Not like the current "oh we don't need to include that" Lets omit it. IT'S SOFTWARE! It doesn't physically take up any room! Leave the options there but make them defeatable! Hello!

I see a huge void and lack of ingenuity with many of the current double dinn head units. These things could be incredible and blow away the stock units which have improved drastically over the years. More so then the aftermarket head unit market. The stock units are coming more jam packed with options. The aftermarket needs to step up their game. Also the prices are a bit nutty right now. Who really wants to pay $1200-$2000 for a double dinn head unit. Really? Again it is basically a brick loaded with software. That's it. You have more parts and circuit boards in a flatscreen TV then in a head unit. Again....these things need to go the smartphone way.

Pioneer and the other manufacturers I think have gone the play it safe route and there is not much for us true audiophiles looking for tons of options and awesome sound quality. I blame unfortunately the new breed of consumers who basically just wants something they can plug their ipod into and hear some sound come out of it. Still none-the-less, I truly don't understand why the manufactures don't setup the units with different user accounts/setting profiles. Could easily have a ton of options for the "competition mode". Have medium amount for the "standard user" and have basic functions for the "easy setup and go mode". Of course you could then even create your own and store that too. This is the way it should be! HELLLOOOOOOOO manufactures take note!

Some ideas....
• huge 31 band digital eq or parametric...options for both available
• How about 7 different sound fields
• Competition mode with a full capable Power On and Off Button
• Professional Time alignment (just like they have now)
• Excellent crossover settings (just like they have now)
• Bass Boost and Cut option at 45hz (subwoofer channel only) (need to bring back and add the cut feature too)
• Bass Level adjustment (just like they have now)
• Tons of different home screen options and layout templates to choose from or create your own and store it.
• Upload your own animated gif moving background looping images

I can go on and on...point is....all this is available right now! Someone needs to challenge these companies to start to incorporate it correctly!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Let me just get this out of the way... current car audio head unit offerings suck. Yes, including the NEX units from Pioneer. But this is coming from the perspective of *a DIYMA member.* We're a very small segment of a very small segment of the purchasing public. 

Now, I completely disagree with your proposition. To model the mobile audio industry after the American cellular industry is one of the worst ideas I have heard in a long time. The purchase/contract model of our cell phone industry is horrid. It hides both the actual cost of hardware ownership as well as services provided. And it *costs us more* in the long run! We *DO NOT* need more of that in mobile audio. 

If you want a payment plan, go ahead and get shackled with a credit car payment. 

Do I think car audio manufacturers would be better served to offer software upgradable, or even "pay to unlock" options of their head units? Sure. Do I see that as a possibility? Not from the current big players. They will continue to do what they have always done. Provide the products and features that the majority of the purchasing public wants in order to try and stay profitable. You're more likely to see this from newcomers like Parrot. 

In the mean time, we'll continue to complain to each other about the lack of features that cater to our small segment of consumers. And when they release next years disappointing models, we'll start a new round of the same complaints.


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

My understanding is the 2014 units are now running Android instead of Windows CE, resulting in quicker start-up.


----------



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

I hear ya rton20s but the fact is, this IS the exact direction it is going in. Whether we like it or not. Models are being cut after 1 year runs. Watch and see. I bet you within the next 5-10 years you will see car audio have contracts and it won't be car audio really anymore. It will be aftermarket onboard communication device.


----------



## ixi (Jul 26, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the crossover points that are available for high and low pass?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

50, 63, 80, 100, 125, 160, 200 Hz @ -6, -12 or -18.

Page 85 of the manual.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

Luckily there are processors for people in the "DIY" community, so a crossover on a deck really doesnt matter much to the majority of people who are taking audio more seriously. 

the small amount of people who are complaining about it are a very small minority for pioneer im guessing, so that's why there probably wont be a change any time soon.


----------



## groberts (Dec 14, 2010)

I got really excited when I started considering a NEX4000, but after reading some of the Usability issues, It makes me wonder if I'll be happier continuing to interface my factory head unit to my upgraded system in 2012 Honda CRV Ex. I have a set of Focal 6.5" K2P Components up front, and Audio control LC6 feeing a JL Audio XD 400/4. Just upgraded to the JL Stealth Sub w/10TW3. 

So the logical upgrade would be headunit. I'm sure SQ will kill my factory deck, but the iPod/Bluetooth caveats seem to be counter intuitive. I wonder if there will be any firmware updates that might address some of the usability functions?

also, does the same crazy logic (or lack of Logic follow the entire Pioneer NEX line, all the way up to the 8000?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

It appears so. Honestly, I've seen some factory headunits that were more attractive than some of these new double dins. If you plan to run a processor that sure is a bit of a temptation. I just don't see any major change happening in the near future as they drag things on for profit's sake.


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Finally! Apple CarPlay comes to Pioneer stereos as Spotify adds support


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

robtr8 said:


> Finally! Apple CarPlay comes to Pioneer stereos as Spotify adds support


updated my 5000 nex today, played with it a bit. spotify sucks but i believe that's spotify's problem, hopefully they'll update soon and make it better. the itunes radio integration is solid, though, and the interface seems to work well. i really like the pioneer built in nav, though - i think i'll stick to using it most likely. i bought the head unit mainly for carplay but i think at this point, the pioneer interface is probably just as good. i just like the idea of being able to download apps on my phone and automatically have integration with the head unit


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Serieus said:


> updated my 5000 nex today, played with it a bit. spotify sucks but i believe that's spotify's problem, hopefully they'll update soon and make it better. the itunes radio integration is solid, though, and the interface seems to work well. i really like the pioneer built in nav, though - i think i'll stick to using it most likely. i bought the head unit mainly for carplay but i think at this point, the pioneer interface is probably just as good. i just like the idea of being able to download apps on my phone and automatically have integration with the head unit


I was wondering if you had time to try out the firmware upgrade. That sounds good. I'll check it out for myself in November. :laugh:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I was taking a quick look at the NEX units as well as the up and coming App Radio 4. I know App Radio reviews have been a bit of a mixed bag. However, just looking at some specs, if you weren't looking to purchase a Nav equipped unit, is there any reason to choose *ANY* NEX unit over the App Radio 4? 

I know it has been stated that the NEX 8000's screen is much nicer, being capacitive. None of the other NEX units have that, and the App Radio 4 does. I'd give up 0.8" of screen real estate for the better performance of a capacitive screen. Any reason to go NEX over App Radio 4 if you plan to use a stand alone processor and don't need Pioneer's Nav?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Well... looks like I just answered at least part of my own question. The new App Radio 4 (SPH-DA120) does not allow for disc media. It would certainly be my preference to have that. Perhaps if they release an SPH-DA220, that would be the head unit of choice.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Well... looks like I just answered at least part of my own question. The new App Radio 4 (SPH-DA120) does not allow for disc media. It would certainly be my preference to have that. Perhaps if they release an SPH-DA220, that would be the head unit of choice.



IIRC, none of the previous App Radio versions ever had disc capabilities and may be the intent of that line. Why do you need CDs anyway? I kid, I kid.


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

Notloudenuf said:


> I was wondering if you had time to try out the firmware upgrade. That sounds good. I'll check it out for myself in November. :laugh:


i was one of the first to get it downloaded and updated, during pioneer's failure with their website :laugh:

it's pretty neat though, i do like it. everything besides music is heavily dependent upon siri, so i need to get my mic mounted. i'm curious how well she'll work with the pioneer mic in a noisy environment, but she does pretty well with the iphone mic in the same situations for me so i'm hopeful. 

to rton: the built in nav in the 5000, 6000, 7000, and 8000 is much nicer than apple maps, imo. the only benefit is that apple maps has traffic info, which the pioneer maps will have when avicsync eventually comes out.

these nex units don't have the best reviews because a lot of people are sour over having bought them and not gotten updates when promised, but to be fair, they are very nice units, even without carplay.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> IIRC, none of the previous App Radio versions ever had disc capabilities and may be the intent of that line. Why do you need CDs anyway? I kid, I kid.


AppRadio (SPH-DA01 & SPH-DA02), AppRadio 2 (SPH-DA100), AppRadio 3 (SPH-DA110) did not have physical disc drives. App Radio 3 (SPH-DA210) has a DVD/CD drive. The only App Radio 4 offering (SPH-DA120) does not have a disc drive. 



Serieus said:


> i was one of the first to get it downloaded and updated, during pioneer's failure with their website :laugh:
> 
> it's pretty neat though, i do like it. everything besides music is heavily dependent upon siri, so i need to get my mic mounted. i'm curious how well she'll work with the pioneer mic in a noisy environment, but she does pretty well with the iphone mic in the same situations for me so i'm hopeful.
> 
> ...


I've been using Apple Maps, Google Maps and Waze for so long that I don't even have the desire to try Pioneer maps. At least, not at the cost of entry with a decent capacitive screen. I'm also curious to see how Alpine's upcoming offerings will stack up, but their initial entry has no disc drive and no bluetooth. It will also likely be more expensive than the Pioneer equivalent.


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

rton20s said:


> I've been using Apple Maps, Google Maps and Waze for so long that I don't even have the desire to try Pioneer maps. At least, not at the cost of entry with a decent capacitive screen. I'm also curious to see how Alpine's upcoming offerings will stack up, but their initial entry has no disc drive and no bluetooth. It will also likely be more expensive than the Pioneer equivalent.


i do like google maps, but apple maps has steered me wrong a few, even to simple places like the charlotte airport. never used waze, the cartoony look always throws me off - but it does seem to have great functionality and if i remember right, it's powered by google maps? (i could be totally off there.) i am a big fan of capacitive over resistive screens as well, but i was pleasantly surprised with the responsiveness of the resistive screen on the lower end nex units. doesn't require any force at all, definitely not reminiscent of the older resistive touch screen phones. i had a few of those and they were awful, so i was a bit reluctant to get a resistive touch screen in the car, but it really surprised me.

i was thinking of returning it for the alpine equivalent also, but like you mentioned, it is lacking bluetooth and disc drive. i will throw this out there, though - carplay doesn't use bluetooth for using the phone, at least on the nex, so you still have hands free connectivity so long as you're using an iphone with it, if that's what you're worried about bluetooth for.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Serieus said:


> never used waze, the cartoony look always throws me off - but it does seem to have great functionality and if i remember right, it's powered by google maps? (i could be totally off there.)



I'm pretty sure it's the other way around actually. Waze's model has been to utilize the social networking paradigm and enables its users to report road hazards, closures, vehicles on the side of the road, and even police locations.  While Waze's interface might not be everyone's cup of tea, it is their data that is imho most valuable and accurate and why Google bought Waze. So, Google Maps per my understanding is actually now using some of the Waze data to provide some of the traffic and other info on their maps.


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

papasin said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the other way around actually. Waze's model has been to utilize the social networking paradigm and enables its users to report road hazards, closures, vehicles on the side of the road, and even police locations.  While Waze's interface might not be everyone's cup of tea, it is their data that is imho most valuable and accurate and why Google bought Waze. So, Google Maps per my understanding is actually now using some of the Waze data to provide some of the traffic and other info on their maps.


i wasn't aware that google had bought waze, although i suspected that they had integrated with them a bit as i seem to recall my moto x telling me there was some traffic when i was navigating somewhere with it, and if i remember right it said reported by waze, which i didn't have at the time. i was mainly getting at the maps themselves being provided by google, i don't know a lot about waze but i do know that it's social driven for it's traffic updates and such  it seems like an excellent app, just never gave it a chance as i've not really had a need.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I might have to take a look at some of the NEX models in person to see how the screens perform. If the resistive screen on the lower end models is "up to snuff" it might be worth getting one of those over App Radio 4 with capacitive screen. 

I've come to really like Waze when we travel. I find the social nature of the notifications to be pretty accurate and I don't mind the cartoon looks either. I do think that you see better performance out of Waze in more populated areas. Occasionally, I'll pull it up when driving around locally (Central CA), and there are very few other users on screen. That changes significantly when traveling to the bay area or Southern CA. The includes the major freeways too and from. 

As I understand it though, CarPlay doesn't support Waze or Google Maps. I've lived with Apple Maps before as well, but it isn't my preference. Definitely something worth considering when looking at a DD HU with a focus on App integration.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Rton20s, the Alpine unit has a capacative screen. It is mechless. It also doesn't have bluetooth, but that's unnecessary. Siri takes care of everything  

Also, it's only 3 inches deep, much shallower than the average double din (this opens up a lot of possibilities for people that couldn't previously install a DDin). The Alpine was conceived as an CarPlay unit. The Pioneer NEX is a firmware update. 

I think overall the experience with the Alpine will be better than Pioneers offerings..


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I didn't even realize Alpine was doing a carplay headunit... I mean, I figured they would. I just didn't realize the announcement had been made already. for those who were lost like me, this is the model #: iLX-007

Looks darn cool. I'd be a buyer if a) I didn't require more space for my music than is permitted on my phone (and even the 128gb iphone 6) and b) if it had digital output. 

BUT, I'll be paying attention to what they do in the future for sure. The look of the iLX-007 is sweeeeeet.

Alpine CarPlay Car Stereo Revealed iLX-007 - Car Stereo Reviews & News + Tuning, Wiring, How to Guide's


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

After Pioneer's second attempt (1.08) I finally felt brave enough to give it a try.










I'm glad it retains BT audio in "normal" mode. I do a lot of short trips and unlocking and plugging in the iPhone every time I jump in the car would drive me nuts. Played with "CarPlay" mode a little, too early to say much but it feels a little half baked.


----------



## mister2 (Oct 29, 2014)

I just had one installed on my 05 Matrix. Overall very nice deck with a few pet peeves besides the ones mentioned above:

1. CarPlay is not available in Digital AV Adapter mode. I don't understand why.

2. Related to 1: you have to manually choose USB or Digital AV Adapter. Considering that the AV adapter has a chip in it, the deck should automatically detect it when it's plugged in and switch to appropriate mode.

3. AM signal is very weak. Anyone else experience this? My installer wants to put in an amplifier.


----------

